# Betta fin rot treatment also what looks like an open wound near head



## Narny105 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, I have a fin rot problem with my new betta. He is in a 20L aquarium, heated and filtered and I am treating him with aquarium salt and multi cure for the rot, and using the salt as a healing aid. 
I have also just noticed that he seems to have some small pink wounds (about 3) on the top of him near his head like some scales have fallen off.

At the moment I have been doing daily water changes of 25% to aid him and also because I had a small spike of ammonia (0.25ppm) due to changing my filter wool. I am not sure if the missing scale wound are burns from the ammonia but I am hoping the aquarium salt with the multi cure should aid that as well.

I am new to betta keeping and I am setting up a 54L tank for him, it is cycling at the moment and I don't want to move him in until he is better. His old heater was terrible so I got a new one today which will hopefully maintain the same temperature throughout the night and day.

Do you think it is anything to be concerned about? The mulit cure treats fungal diseases, velvet disease as well as white spot, and contains malachite blue, methylene green and acriflavine.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would not treat a Betta with any type of med for fin rot. I would do daily water changes for 5-7 days and see how that does. Fin rot is usually caused by poor water quality, so if water changes are done the issues usually go away. Also, Bettas are particularly sensitive to certain meds.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Can you post a pic of him?Sounds like water quality issues as Ben pointed out.The best cure for a betta with fin rot is clean fresh water and a little medicinal salt.Many meds are bad on the labrynth organ causing more stress than relief.

You can even get some indian almond leaves and boil them.Add the tea to his water and that will help soothe him as well.


----------



## Narny105 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the replies. It was due to water quality as my ammonia got to 0.25ppm due to a filter media change. It is improving but I needed to add a medicine to kill the fungus as they are often hard to kill. I have been doing water changes daily but that has been stressing him out a lot. I added a medicine that poses no harm to bettas, I checked to be sure which is good.

Also my new heater is keeping the temp stable which I believe was causing most of the stress.

I do have salt in their to aid healing but with the speed I had no choice but to start medicating. It seems to be doing the trick. Can't do any more water changes for three days but my bacteria should start to eliminate the remaining ammonia.

I will write an update to how he is going, thanks again all for the help


----------

